# Shogun - The People's Champ



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

{disclaimer}
I was a funeral over the weekend, so had to watch the fight yesterday... I ignored the commentary -- Yes, Goldie and Rogan were all on Shogun's nuts. In all honesty, I thought Shogun took it 3-2, but there was no resounding victor as Shogun pushed the pace (enough to make Machida dance for a good majority of the bout), but not enough to establish a decisive victory, so unfortunately, he left it to the judges.

I'm not irate by the decision by any means, but made this little sig for the people who are up-in-arms to identify their champ.

But I'll be rooting for Shogun in the rematch... :wink01:
{end disclaimer}

Feel free to use. Please credit sig by SigFig...


----------

